# Mushroom growth



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have both of these pics up on other post, but as I was going through them I just realized how much they have grown in about a Months time. The first pic was about a Month after I started Vodka dosing. 



And the secound was taken over the weekend. This is the same rock I have moved it around a little but you can see how many new heads have come up.



As you can tell I am very pleased with the progress of Vodka Dosing.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

I am very aware that you are pleased with vodka dosing but I don't think that you should completely attribute their rapid growth of shrooms to Vodka dosing. I don't dose Vodka and my Yuma ricordeas grow like wildfire.

Vodka dosing reduces nitrates. That's all that it's been proven to do. So does a well functioning refugium, an Algae turf scrubber and an aquarium that is planted with macro algae.

Glad that you're having success but please remember that there are more than one way to accomplish the same objective. I don't want to rain on your parade but would have been much happier to see this post in your Vodka dosing thread than for you to start a new thread to promote Vodka dosing.

If you'd like to see the effects of growth over time in a tank that uses a fuge and macroalgae, all you need to do is to look at the large toadstool in my tank. The link to my build, under my signature, will let you see the growth of the same coral over 2+ years. I can say that in the 3+ months since that photo was taken it has grown even more and I've had to drop the stalk to the bottom of the tank to keep the crown below water. It now spans about 14".


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

drhank said:


> I am very aware that you are pleased with vodka dosing but I don't think that you should completely attribute their rapid growth of shrooms to Vodka dosing. I don't dose Vodka and my Yuma ricordeas grow like wildfire.
> 
> Vodka dosing reduces nitrates. That's all that it's been proven to do. So does a well functioning refugium, an Algae turf scrubber and an aquarium that is planted with macro algae.
> 
> ...


 Any time you drop Nitrates and Phosphates you can attribute those things to growth in any coral. I have a planted fuge with not only macro but mangroves as well. I started a new post not to promote Vodka dosing but I did believe it was important to mention the catalist that got me to that point. And I carry a umberella where ever I go.


----------

